# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Colorbond pole

## jeffwiggle

I need a 50 x 50, 5mts long black colorbond pole for a job. Any ideas who on the Mornington Peninsula/Frankston areas would stock such an item.
The pole is for a sensor light. Anyone know how deep a pole of 5mts in length should be set in the ground. I can have a guess, like many on this forum, but I would be interested in a answer form someone who actually knows.

----------


## Farmer Geoff

More info would help narrow this down. What is your soil type? How exposed is the site? By colorbond you mean steel?  Or do you mean colorbond black rather than some other shade of black? If you are going to mount a movement sensor light then it has to remain still in the wind otherwise it will come on when there is nothing there.  5m is pretty high - 50 by 50 might sway a bit plus it is too flimsy to rest a ladder against to climb up to do maintenance. You might be better off with a hinged pole or a rope system like a flagpole. 
If you decided on 50 by 50 SHS without hinge then setting it a metre deep in concrete 500mm in diameter should be plenty in any soil. If you have rocky soil or clay then lesser diameter would do but you'll still need the depth. You will need to paint it well to resist corrosion where it exits the concrete.  Any steel merchant will be able to supply. Check yellow pages.  Shed builders might also be able to supply. A more stable option than 50 by 50 might be to have the bottom 3m in 75 by 75 and a hinged smaller size top section bolted to it. Also easier and safer to service.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

Hi Jeff, 
We carry 50x50 Gal SHS in stock and can cut it to length and have it powdercoated for you. As for how deep into the ground, I think it depends on the ground. If it's a sandy area it might pay to go a bit deeper, say 900mm or so..?

----------


## immortal

approx 250mm wide by 600mm deep would be more than sufficient. Any fencing/steel/building materials supplier will be able to supply you with a 50x50 post. 
Only tip I would say is if your just going to use the readymix bags grab the postmix ones rather than the rapid set. I can't speak by experience but what ive read (which isn't always correct mind you) is that rapid set can react with the coating/steel and cause it to corrode quicker over time. Im not sure if theres any truth to it but for any colorbond fencing jobs I do I just use postmix bags just to be safe, as simple as emptying into the hole and adding water. 2 bags would be plenty for your one post, approx $6-9 each at most places.

----------

